# kind of a weird question



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm 24 and have spent the majority of my life in construction. framing, hanging, and taping since i was a little kid. Ive always alternated between the three trades you know like frame a house, come back in a month hang it, then tape it. However, for the last 8 months or so, ive done nothing but taping. 60-70 hrs a week. My problem is my hands are really taking a beating from troweling (im a hand taper btw) this week ive been working on a lot of trowel-stippled knockdown and my little finger on my trowel hand has been in constant pain. It all started a few months ago. Early in the morning and late at night i couldnt open or close it without hearing a feeling a painful "pop" and now i cant even close it all the way. I dont know if its early arthritis or what. I was wondering if any of you finishers out there have experienced anything like this. The old tapers on my jobs have sore hands all the time but only when theyre working. Mine hurts worse and its all the time. Any thoughts??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Arey85 said:


> I'm 24 and have spent the majority of my life in construction. framing, hanging, and taping since i was a little kid. Ive always alternated between the three trades you know like frame a house, come back in a month hang it, then tape it. However, for the last 8 months or so, ive done nothing but taping. 60-70 hrs a week. My problem is my hands are really taking a beating from troweling (im a hand taper btw) this week ive been working on a lot of trowel-stippled knockdown and my little finger on my trowel hand has been in constant pain. It all started a few months ago. Early in the morning and late at night i couldnt open or close it without hearing a feeling a painful "pop" and now i cant even close it all the way. I dont know if its early arthritis or what. I was wondering if any of you finishers out there have experienced anything like this. The old tapers on my jobs have sore hands all the time but only when theyre working. Mine hurts worse and its all the time. Any thoughts??


 Cpl of things to try,,,Change it up, get another set of trowels, tape some foam over the handle with duct tape. In other words make a second set of trowels that have a bigger handle than yours at present. Anytime you can change things up like that, it will give you a break. Learn how to use a hawk and knife or a pan and knife, that way you can change it up. I use a pan and knife primarly (when I hand finish), but I also carry a hawk and set of trowels, cause when my "drive finger" says "QUIT" I can break out the hawk and trowel and it gives my "drive finger" the brake it needs.

On another note, at 56, I have to admit, I cracked up when I first read your post. Don't take this wrong, but pain is going to be a constant companion if you stay in this trade. You have to learn to deal with it and work around it,,, or as they say, "If you can't run with the big dawgs, stay on the porch". I don't mean that "mean-spirited" its just a fact, we wern't designed to absorb the abuse that we do, but we do !!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Cpl of things to try,,,Change it up, get another set of trowels, tape some foam over the handle with duct tape. In other words make a second set of trowels that have a bigger handle than yours at present. Anytime you can change things up like that, it will give you a break. Learn how to use a hawk and knife or a pan and knife, that way you can change it up. I use a pan and knife primarly (when I hand finish), but I also carry a hawk and set of trowels, cause when my "drive finger" says "QUIT" I can break out the hawk and trowel and it gives my "drive finger" the brake it needs.
> 
> On another note, at 56, I have to admit, I cracked up when I first read your post. Don't take this wrong, but pain is going to be a constant companion if you stay in this trade. You have to learn to deal with it and work around it,,, or as they say, "If you can't run with the big dawgs, stay on the porch". I don't mean that "mean-spirited" its just a fact, we wern't designed to absorb the abuse that we do, but we do !!!


Well put on the pain thing capt, I personally find that if i get low on magnisium and dont keep up the water i start getting sore and slower, and dont recover from a big day so well, i spent 10years swinging on a hawk and trowel as fast as i could and it hammered me down so switched to machine tools to make life a bit easier, it does help but keep in mind 70% of work we do is chest height and above, wont matter how you run it, its gonna ware you down. If i take a magnisium pill regular and get into the water this helps a lot, magnisium is for muscle and nerve function, helps for stress as well if you have a bit to much on or to many people at you for work.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you capt for the advise. I know the the pain now doesn't compare to the pain 20 years from now. I guess i've just been getting nervous that theres something wrong with my finger that no other taper has heard of and its just going to get worse and worse until i have to find another line of work. (I should really be reading these posts before I submit them) Am I paranoid or what? lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Your prob just hardining up a bit to, it does take a while to get use it, I started out a 18 year old about 10 years ago and you should have heard the moaning, My chest hurts when i breath at night, No wonder people get RSI from doing this work, I dont like sanding, BLA F*****G BLA Got rid of him asap, most people think they are tough when they are young but really most are a bit soft, hard work or learning to work hard i should say takes years to learn.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Magnisium eh I will definately have to give that a go. Like Cap't said try to switch it up. I switch between the knife and trowel. If I use the trowel too long I get tennis elbo that makes me wish for a bullet in the brain. Lower back pain that keeps my chiropracter one of my best friends. I recently started swimming to exercise because its the only exercise I can do that doesn t remind me the day on the job ( lifting weights, running, etc, lol) and sitting in the hot tub after is just awsome.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

why you doing knock down with a trowel,buy those big 2 foot plastic knifes that come on a handle,can do it from the floor too


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Magnisium eh I will definately have to give that a go. Like Cap't said try to switch it up. I switch between the knife and trowel. If I use the trowel too long I get tennis elbo that makes me wish for a bullet in the brain. Lower back pain that keeps my chiropracter one of my best friends. I recently started swimming to exercise because its the only exercise I can do that doesn t remind me the day on the job ( lifting weights, running, etc, lol) and sitting in the hot tub after is just awsome.


Yup, magnisium is great, also helps heart rythem, When you get low on magnisium the heart can go flutter flutter, or a slight iregluar beat, or a sudden thump at night and you wonder WTF was that, NZ soils are low in magnisium and selenium so these minerals are less in nz foods. Hence a supplement helps.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> why you doing knock down with a trowel,buy those big 2 foot plastic knifes that come on a handle,can do it from the floor too



pretty shocking ain't it spray wrap spray knock wrap it up , 1.5 hours then you go to the next one


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Your 24 years old? GO BACK TO SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Ask your Dr to check for gout!!!!! Seriously


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds a lot like tendonitis!


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> why you doing knock down with a trowel,buy those big 2 foot plastic knifes that come on a handle,can do it from the floor too


its a tuscon look. flat ceilings and textured walls. Its all trimmed out with shadow boxes and raised paneled wainscoting thats getting the texture in it. so throwing it through the hopper isnt an option. 

The magnesium thing is a good idea. I never thought of that. I think Ill give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> Your 24 years old? GO BACK TO SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tried the college thing out. Went for a semester and a half for architecture. After a long and ridiculous fight with a professor trying to tell me that there was no such thing as an LVL and i was making it up. I quit and decided to follow in my fathers footsteps. I started out young. carrying studs and screwing bottom sheets and spotting nails at like 12. Its a family thing and its all ive ever wanted to do. So f*ck school its not for me.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I have always used a trowel as well. I find it strange that its your little finger thats giving you trouble. If anything I would think it would be your index finger. I've got a callous on the top/side of mine. Maybe you need to adjust the way you hold it? I know thats easier said than done.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

if your fisting your trowel your doing it wrong,you do that when you do plastering,this is hard to explain with out pictures,it should be held like your holding a pencil sometimes,you thumb,index and middle fingers are your control ones,you should have a light grip too,your hand should not always be held in the same position,your hand should always be moving on that handle,different hand positions on stroke's,too hard to explain,let's just say 90% of guy's I see that use the trowel dont know what their doing,they grab onto that handle like it's their d1ck,squeeze hard,and start pumping their arms:yes:


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> if your fisting your trowel your doing it wrong,you do that when you do plastering,this is hard to explain with out pictures,it should be held like your holding a pencil sometimes,you thumb,index and middle fingers are your control ones,you should have a light grip too,your hand should not always be held in the same position,your hand should always be moving on that handle,different hand positions on stroke's,too hard to explain,let's just say 90% of guy's I see that use the trowel dont know what their doing,they grab onto that handle like it's their d1ck,squeeze hard,and start pumping their arms:yes:



So your saying have your index over the metal jointing the handle to the trowel??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SaskMud said:


> So your saying have your index over the metal jointing the handle to the trowel??


If that's what you envision,if you want to type and explain the multiple ways to hold a puddie knife,then i will for the trowel.......think a video or illustrations would be more easy


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Go to your local Bike shop, buy some fingerless mountain bike gloves with thick padding on the palm. Did wonders for my hands.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

McDusty said:


> Go to your local Bike shop, buy some fingerless mountain bike gloves with thick padding on the palm. Did wonders for my hands.


This could very well be the best idea ever. I have a pair too, but i have only ever used them when working outside doing carpentry work in the winter. Its tough to grab nails from your pouch with big thick fingers.

Ya know the strange thing is, I dont use my little finger when i tape. I hold my trowel mainly by the upper part of the handle with my thumb, my index and middle control the metal bar thing.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Arey85 said:


> I'm 24 and have spent the majority of my life in construction. framing, hanging, and taping since i was a little kid. Ive always alternated between the three trades you know like frame a house, come back in a month hang it, then tape it. However, for the last 8 months or so, ive done nothing but taping. 60-70 hrs a week. My problem is my hands are really taking a beating from troweling (im a hand taper btw) this week ive been working on a lot of trowel-stippled knockdown and my little finger on my trowel hand has been in constant pain. It all started a few months ago. Early in the morning and late at night i couldnt open or close it without hearing a feeling a painful "pop" and now i cant even close it all the way. I dont know if its early arthritis or what. I was wondering if any of you finishers out there have experienced anything like this. The old tapers on my jobs have sore hands all the time but only when theyre working. Mine hurts worse and its all the time. Any thoughts??



Sounds like you been around the block kid maybe you should quit while your a head. I could imagine 20 yrs later the condition you might be with 20 years left after that point you might be better off in the office.

See a doctor is my answer he'll will pump your a couple pills or cut it off, one of the two.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

So I figured out what was wrong with my finger. Its called "trigger finger" I just had surgery for it two days ago and my hands all wrapped up. No work for a while. I'm very bored. Perfect opportunity to catch up on DWT.......I wish i was working!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> So I figured out what was wrong with my finger. Its called "trigger finger" I just had surgery for it two days ago and my hands all wrapped up. No work for a while. I'm very bored. Perfect opportunity to catch up on DWT.......I wish i was working!


I've got the same problem BAD . what did they do? I would do anything to make this pain go away. pointer finger and thumb in my case. been pouring arthritis cream on for 3 years now. been thinking of switching up from broad knifes to trowel. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

moore said:


> I've got the same problem BAD . what did they do? I would do anything to make this pain go away. pointer finger and thumb in my case. been pouring arthritis cream on for 3 years now. been thinking of switching up from broad knifes to trowel. Hope it works out for you.


Basically the way the doctor described it as the tendons in my finger pull through a little sheath that contains them. The tendons became inflamed and swollen so when I opened and closed my finger, the tendons could barely fit through the sheath and they were forced to "pop" through. Picture a straw with a shoelace going through it. Pulls back and forth easy but now tie a big knot in the lace and yank it through. Thats the painful pop. 
It was a half hour surgery and they just cut the sheath so there would be no more tension. Recovery is a pain if you got a lot of work cuz you won't be able to use the hand for at least a week.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> Basically the way the doctor described it as the tendons in my finger pull through a little sheath that contains them. The tendons became inflamed and swollen so when I opened and closed my finger, the tendons could barely fit through the sheath and they were forced to "pop" through. Picture a straw with a shoelace going through it. Pulls back and forth easy but now tie a big knot in the lace and yank it through. Thats the painful pop.
> It was a half hour surgery and they just cut the sheath so there would be no more tension. Recovery is a pain if you got a lot of work cuz you won't be able to use the hand for at least a week.


HEY man.a week is not so bad . i got to do something. thanks for the info.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> HEY man.a week is not so bad . i got to do something. thanks for the info.


Get it done more,were watching now:yes: and if you don't, we will tell Silver







's to ban you for two weeks :jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Go to the doctor*

and he can take care of the Boo boo

get your fingers on some Columbia tools after


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This is a very common problem with framers. AIR GUNS. That's why they call it trigger finger. Got 3 houses back to back , after that , I'm getting cut.
Right now It's misery.inch:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

time to learn to buy some automated tools. You will never regret it. Also dump the hawlk and throwel, buy yourself a pan and some knifes. Promise you it will be alot better! Take this advice if you want to, or stay working the traditional old school methods and seek medical practices more often.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> buy yourself a pan and some knifes. Promise you it will be alot better!



For baking bread ? :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> time to learn to buy some automated tools. You will never regret it. Also dump the hawlk and throwel, buy yourself a pan and some knifes. Promise you it will be alot better! Take this advice if you want to, or stay working the traditional old school methods and seek medical practices more often.


Hawk @ knifes . Never used a trowel. I'm going to start with mud tubes
for tape coat. saw mudslingr using them in his vid. I can use my hotmud in them. What brand tubes do you use mudslingr? The diamonds look cool.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Hawk @ knifes . Never used a trowel. I'm going to start with mud tubes
> for tape coat. saw mudslingr using them in his vid. I can use my hotmud in them. What brand tubes do you use mudslingr? The diamonds look cool.


 I have a Can Am that is I would assume for straight mud only since it doesn't come apart easily. Slower than a bazooka but much quicker than laying it on with a knife.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I have a Can Am that is I would assume for straight mud only since it doesn't come apart easily. Slower than a bazooka but much quicker than laying it on with a knife.


I need a tube to run hot mud .??:blink:I tape seams ,and butts with 90 year round.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> I need a tube to run hot mud .??:blink:I tape seams ,and butts with 90 year round.


I'm a little confused. DO you need one ? (no) CAN you use one with hot mud ? Don't see why not if they make a tube that comes apart quickly for cleaning. I have never seen one but that doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I need a tube to run hot mud .??:blink:I tape seams ,and butts with 90 year round.


You can use them for hot mud no problem, just stick them in a water bucket, and pump the handle back and forth about 10 times, all clean.

The only draw back is it can wear out the seal faster, but that can still take years before that happens, and it is a quick fix on any brand. there's 2 screws about 3/8 long that remove the head, one minute max to take off. Same with the end, 2 screws and the plate is off. to replace the seal, remove one screw. their very simplistic.

And Moore, when you get one, make sure you have a squirt gun fight with your kids. They can shoot out water well over 100 feet :yes:
you will win hands down, Ive done it before:whistling2:

Their just a over sized syringe/needle


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You can use them for hot mud no problem, just stick them in a water bucket, and pump the handle back and forth about 10 times, all clean.
> 
> The only draw back is it can wear out the seal faster, but that can still take years before that happens, and it is a quick fix on any brand. there's 2 screws about 3/8 long that remove the head, one minute max to take off. Same with the end, 2 screws and the plate is off. to replace the seal, remove one screw. their very simplistic.
> 
> ...


You da man,, And that's all I needed to know . THANKS.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hemorrhoids ! Do you just let them hang? Or just shove them back in the box
, and keep on going? Like I do. Just wondering !


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Hemorrhoids ! Do you just let them hang? Or just shove them back in the box
> , and keep on going? Like I do. Just wondering !


You just pucker up and carry on working like nothings wrong, wait until you get home then cry like a girl, keep a straight face and no one will ever know.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::lol::lol:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

moore said:


> Hawk @ knifes . Never used a trowel. I'm going to start with mud tubes
> for tape coat. saw mudslingr using them in his vid. I can use my hotmud in them. What brand tubes do you use mudslingr? The diamonds look cool.


 Facetious?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Heal yourself up and invest in some machines. They won't help your problem from here on, but they'll help you retire faster.


----------

